# Is there any site hosting pistures/sketches of D&D characters?



## vhailor (Sep 18, 2008)

Below I have some good sketches of Eladrin Paladin, Tiefling Rogue,  and a human rogue.


----------



## Khime (Sep 18, 2008)

I think one of those is the wrong file - instead of a sketch of a human rogue, I'm seeing an image of Lidda, the halfling rogue from Wotc: NPC Closeup: Lidda, Halfling rogue

Those other two look nice!  Do you do commissions?


----------



## James McMurray (Sep 18, 2008)

deviantART: where ART meets application!

It's not D&D specific, but there's a ton of gaming-related stuff on there, including D&D.


----------



## vhailor (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you for the site. Truly incredible photos.


----------



## Crazydwarf (Sep 19, 2008)

Khime said:


> Those other two look nice! Do you do commissions?




I second this, very nice indeed !
I wish I where that good, my pictures always end up much less detailed and bland


----------



## vhailor (Sep 20, 2008)

Never give up and you'll get better. It least that's what a friend did and day by day he gets better and better. Right now I have him paint a fighter in the wall in my room.


----------



## greyscale1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Fir gods sake man do you do commissions?

Seriously, you would have my money... in the future (once I get out of my Ramen phase, soon)


----------



## WhatGravitas (Sep 20, 2008)

greyscale1 said:


> Fir gods sake man do you do commissions?



Well, the two pictures are from Ghostfire.net (check the small water sign in the middle of the first picture). It's from an illustrator in the US, so you probably have to contact her.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Eridanis (Sep 21, 2008)

Moving to the Art forum.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Sep 23, 2008)

Well I have large 3.5 character sheer write ups of the characters of my "Wildspace!" spelljammer comic on my site, and I'm starting to do small renders of characters for other art too 

1st of the WIldspace characters (it has links to the rest)
WILDSPACE - Silverblade

Spelljammer & D&D Characters:
SPELLJAMMER Characters


----------



## Brandon Akers (Jan 26, 2018)

*Umm... copyright*

I don't know if the other 2 were original, but the second drawing is of Lidda from D&D. It can be found on page 50 in the D&D 3.5 Player's Handbook. That's copyrighted, so it's illegal and misleading to take credit for that.


----------



## Istbor (Jan 29, 2018)

Man... It has to be a whole new level of annoying putting on pants when you have a tail. 

Those are some nice drawings.


----------



## Ovinomancer (Jan 29, 2018)

Brandon Akers said:


> I don't know if the other 2 were original, but the second drawing is of Lidda from D&D. It can be found on page 50 in the D&D 3.5 Player's Handbook. That's copyrighted, so it's illegal and misleading to take credit for that.




While true, it's been a bit shy of 10 years since the OP transgressed.  Welcome aboard!  You may want to make a note of post dates when replying.


----------

